# Adding Sirius



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

I found a BMW on the lot I decided to lease. The only option not present was Sirius. $595 option when ordered with vehicle, $795 at my dealer aftermarket (installed, includes loaner). However, I realized afterwards I am paying 100% of that option now, as opposed to only 36% of it (30 mo lease, 64% residual). Does anyone know if this BMW-added, BMW-installed option can increase my residual value at turn-in, or do I just have to pay all $795 if I want satellite radio?

Live and learn.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

flagpole, I highly recommend buying the aftermarket kit from either BSW or EAS (I'm pretty sure they are the same). I just finished installing mine in my Z4 roadie and even for someone as mod-challenged as me (and I truly am) it wasn't too terrible. For under $600 I have what I think is the same after-market unit the dealerships charge $800-$900 for. It integrates with the navi, so there's a nice display. 

You'd probably get a different unit than I would, but if you check their websites they have installation instructions right there, so you can see what's involved, and you can call or email if you have questions, so you know up front what you're getting yourself into. 

Worth a look before dropping $795, don't you think?


----------



## lennyd (Jan 8, 2008)

Or get the part from BMW and install it yourself. I bet its plug 'n play. Then when lease is up, pull it and let EBAY scoop it up.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

erdoran said:


> flagpole, I highly recommend buying the aftermarket kit from either BSW or EAS (I'm pretty sure they are the same). I just finished installing mine in my Z4 roadie ?


Thanks for the idea. I looked on BSW website, and I see the Sirius addition for the Z4, and see others for 1996-2002 cars, 2003-2006, but nothing (other than the XM) for my '08 E93. I will keep looking.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Why not call/email EAS and BSw if you are interested in this sort of mod and ask them if they have anything, and what's involved in the installation? They might have some ideas or might even have something that's not on the website. Or as a last resort find out the part # for the kit your dealer would use and buy that, then find a local place to install it. As someone else said, it may be a simple plug & play, and at worst you could just have it removed at lease-end and sell the unit on this board or ebay.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

This is a MOST-based unit, the dealer is your only option for Sirius on a MY08 335i. 

Are you referring to another BMW than in your signature?


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> This is a MOST-based unit, the dealer is your only option for Sirius on a MY08 335i.
> 
> Are you referring to another BMW than in your signature?


No, I am referring to the '08 335i vert. Thanks, looks like I will have to bit the bullet.


----------

